# اختبار الخرسانة من الألف الى الياء testing concrete



## حسان2 (22 يناير 2011)

*الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
لاحظت كثرة التساؤلات عن طرق اختبار الخرسانة في المواقع خلال مرحل التنفيذ وكيفية تقييمها وكثرة الاجابات واختلافها, اذ أن معظمها يعتمد على تجارب شخصية أو تقديرات أو آراء وتخمينات, وبدا أن الكثير من الأخوات والأخوة وقعو في حيرة عن كيفية التعامل معها, فوجدت من المناسب أن نعود الى المرجعيات في هذا الموضوع وابقاء آراءنا الشخصية خارج الموضوع, واخترت الكود البريطاني كنموذج للدخول في تفاصيل هذا الموضوع وشرحه بكل تفاصيله, وكما هو معروف أن الكود البريطاني BS 1881 هو الكود المتخصص باختبارات الخرسانة وله أجزاء كثيرة جدا كل منها يتحدث بالتفصيل عن مرحلة معينة من مراحلها, وقد سبق لي رفع كل أجزائه في موضوع الكودات الهندسية في ملتقانا هذا, وسأقوم بتعريب أهم ما جاء في كل هذه الأجزاء على مراحل وعرضها هنا لعلي أساهم في الاضاءة على هذا الموضوع الهام, بل فائق الأهمية "من وجهة نظري" واللذي كما بدى لي أن الكثير من الأخوات والأخوة بحاجة لدراسته بشكل أكبر.
أرجو أن تكونو صبورين فالموضوع طويل ويحتاج لوقت ولكنني سأمضي فيه باذن الله وسأحاول أن اختلس بعضا من وقتي بين فينة وأخرى لمتابعته, ولو احتاج الأمر لفترة طويلة قبل أن يكتمل استعراض كل الأجزاء, فأرجو أن تلتمسو لي العذر*​
سأبدا بالجزء الأول: PART 101 

*BS 1881 PART 101*
*METHOD OF SAMPLING FRESH CONCRETE ON SITE*

*أولا: طرق اخذ عينات الخرسانة الطرية في الموقع*​*تعاريف:*​*•	الدفعة أو النقلة "BATCH": هي كمية الخرسانة التي يتم خلطها في عملية واحدة للخلاطة المركزية, أو كمية الخرسانة التي يتم نقلها "مخلوطة جاهزة READY-MIXED" بآلية واحدة, أو الكمية التي يتم تفريغها خلال دقيقة واحدة من من خلاطة مستملاة
•	العينة "SAMPLE": كمية من الخرسانة مؤلفة من عدد من الغرفات النظامية "STANDARD SCOOPFULS" مأخوذة من نقلة "BATCH" يراد اختبار مواصفاتها
•	الغرفة النظامية "STANDARD SCOOPFUL": هي كمية من الخرسانة يتم أخذها بغرفة واحدة باستخدام الغرافة "SCOOP", حوالي 5 كيلوغرام من الخرسانة العادية 
•	أخطاء أخذ العينات "SAMPLING ERROR": هي الأخطاء التي تحصل نتيجة العيوب التي لا يمكن تفاديها خلال عملية أخذ العينات, وتعتبر الأخطاء مقبولة اذا كانت لا تؤدي الى فقدان كبير لدقة الاختبار
*​
*الأدوات:*
*•	المغرفة "scoop": مصنوعة من معدن غير قابل للتآكل سماكته لا تقل عن 0.8 مم مناسبة لأخذ غرفة نظامية من الخرسانة*
*•	الصندوق "CONTAINER": وعاء لوضع الخرسانة المغروفة بالغرافة مصنوع من البلاستيك أو المعدن سعته لا تقل عن 9 لترات
•	صينية العينات "SAMPLING TRAY": قياسها 1.2م X 1.2م عمق 50 مم. مصنوعة من معدن غير قابل للتآكل سماكته لا تقل عن 1.6 مم. (لاستعمالها في تحديد أخطاء أخذ العينات)
•	مجرفة مربعة الفم "SQUAR MOUTHED SHOVEL" قياس 2 حسب BS 3388 (لاستعمالهل في تحديد أخطاء أخذ العينات)
*​



* اجراءات أخذ العينات:*

*•	خطة أخذ العينات "SAMPLING PLAN": يتم حساب عدد الغرفات النظامية اللازمة للاختبار بالرجوع الى الجدول رقم1. قم بتقسيم الدفعة المراد اختبارها لهذا العدد من الأجزاء المتساوية بالكمية, عند أخذ العينات من خلاطة مركزية أو سيارة خرسانة جاهزة "READY-MIXED CONCRETE TRUCK" وكانت الدفعة المطلوب أخذ العينات منها قد تم تفريغها بكومة أو كومات يجب أن تكون الأجزاء موزعة قدر الامكان من وجه الكومة حتى أعماقها*​



*ملاحظة: عندما يكون أخذ العينات من سيارة خرسانة جاهزة يمكن أن تكون عملية التقسيم الى أجزاء وفق عدد محدد لدفقات التفريغ من الخزان الدوار
• الحصول على العينة: تأكد من أن الأدوات نظيفة. باستعمال المغرفة احصل على غرفة من الكونكريت من الجزء الوسطي لكل جزء من الدفعة وضعها في الصندوق أو الصناديق. في حال أخذ العينات من دفق متساقط من الخرسانة مرر المغرفة خلال كامل عرض وسماكة الدفقة بتمريرة واحدة, خذ الصندوق أو الصناديق الى المكان المخصص لتحضير العينات للاختبار أو ملئ القوالب
ملاحظة: ربما من الضروري عند أخذ عينات من خرسانة ذات قابلية كبيرة جدا للتشغيل "مثل SUPERPLASTISIZED CONCRETE " استعمال مغرفة أكبر من النظامية للحصول على غرفة نظامية 5 كلغ. دون تسرب, أو بشكل آخر نحتاج عدد أكبر من الغرفات النظامية للحصول على كمية الخرسانة المطلوبة.
•	حماية العينات: في كل مراحل أخذ العينات ونقلها ومسكها والتعامل معها يجب حمايتها من خسارة أو زيادة محتواها المائي ودرجات الحرارة العالية
*

*ضمان أخذ العينات:*

*•	يجب أن تكون كل عينة مرفقة بشهادة ضمان من الشخص المسؤول عن أخذها تنص على أن العينة قد تم أخذها وفق الكود البريطاني. ويجب أن تشمل شهادة الضمان على ما يلي:
أ‌-	تاريخ ووقت أخذ العينة
ب‌-	اسم الأعمال
ت‌-	مكان الأعمال الخرسانية التي تمثلها العينة
ث‌-	مكان أخذ العينة "مثل هل هي من كومة أو من دفقة تفريغ من سيارة الخرسانة الجاهزة"
ج‌-	رقم وثيقة التسليم أو أي وسيلة أخرى تحدد الدفعة "Batch"
ح‌-	رقم العينة الخاص
خ‌-	درجة حرارة الجو المحيط وحالة الطقس عند أخذ العينة
د‌-	اسم آخذ العينة
ذ‌-	توقيع الشخص المسؤول عن أخذ العينات
فيما يلي نموذج عن الشهادة المذكورة:
*​



*تعيين خطأ أخذ العينات:*

* عموميات: الغاية من تعيين خطأ أخذ العينات هي تأمين مراقبة لعملية أخذ العينات المنتظمة أو تقييم مدى مناسبة الطريقة النظامية لأخذ العينات لظروف غير مألوفة أو مواد غير اعتيادية, ويتم تقييم هذه العملية من الفرق بين مقاومة الانضغاط للعينات المتطابقة مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار التسامح المقبول لأخطاء الاختبارات.
الاجراءات: 
عموميات: من كل 20 دفعة "batch" من الخرسانة من نفس العيار "Grade" أو الخلطة يتم الحصول على عينة نظامية وأخرى مطابقة حسب الطريقة المشروحة في اجراءات أخذ العينات, بحيث أن كل غرفة للعينة النظامية يتلوها غرفة للعينة المطابقة وتجمع العينتين في صندوقين منفصلين , ويتم تحضير العينتين وفق طريقة تحضير العينات المذكورة في الفقرة اللاحقة, ونحضر زوج من المكعبات قياس 150 مم. من كل عينة حسب الكود البريطاني BS 1881 PART 108 "سيأتي شرحه لاحقا" ويتم اختبار كل المكعبات على الضغط بعد 28 يوما وفق الكود البريطاني 1881 PART 116 
تحضير العينات: فرغ العينات من الصناديق على صينية أخذ العينات وتأكد من عدم بقاء أكثر من طبقة رقيقة من المورتر الاسمنتي ملتصقة بلصناديق, امزج العينات بشكل جيد باستعمال المجرفة لتشكيل مخروط "CONE" على صينية أخذ العينات وقلبها بالمجرفة لتشكيل مخروط آخر, يجب اتمام هذه العملية ثلاثة مرات, عند تشكيل المخاريط فرغ كل جرفة كاملة على راس المخروط بحيث يتم توزيع الجزء المنزلق على الجوانب بالتساوي قدر الامكان وبحيث لا يتم ازاحة مركز المخروط, افرد المخروط الثالث بالادخال المتكرر للمجرفة شاقوليا من رأس المخروط وارفع المجرفة خالية من الخرسانة بعد كل ادخال.
حساب واعداد تقرير خطأ العينات: لكل زوج من نتائج مقاومة الضغط من العينات العشرين النظامية احسب الوسطي Ms والفروقات Ds بشكل متشابه لكل زوج من نتائج مقاومة الضغط من العشرين عينة المتطابقة احسب الوسطي Md والفروقات Dd. سجل كل عملية حسابية للمتوسط لأقرب 0.25 نيوتن للمليمتر المربع "0.25 n/mm2" واحسب ما يلي:
تفاوت الاختبار:
Testing variance = Vt = ((∑▒D_s^2 +D_d^2)/80) 
تفاوت الاختبار وأخذ العينات:
Testing plus sampling variance = (V_ts )=(∑▒(M_s-M_d )^2 )/40
المقاومة المتوسطة:
Mean strength = (M)=(∑▒(M_s-M_d )^2 )/40
خطأ أخذ العينات "بالنسبة المئوية"
Sampling error “in percent” = (100√(V_ts-0.5V_t ))/M
خطأ الاختبار:
Testing error = (100√(V_t ))/M
سجل خطأ أخذ العينات وخطأ الاختبار لأقرب 0.1%
التقييم: اذا كان تقدير خطأ أخذ العينات أكبر من 3% فيجب اعادة تقييم اجراءات أخذ العينات, واذا كان تقدير خطأ الاختبار أكبر من 3% فيجب اعادة تقييم اجراءت الاختبار, واذا كان كلا التقديرين يقل عن 3% فعندها تعتبر اجراءات أخذ العينات مرضية
*​
*يتبع*​


----------



## حسان2 (22 يناير 2011)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
تجدون في المرفقات هنا ملف word يحوي نفس ما جاء في المشاركة السابقة تسهيلا لمن يفضل


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً استذنا الكريم م حسان

الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## حسان2 (23 يناير 2011)

*Bs 1881 part 102, 1983*

*ثانيا: طرق تحديد هبوط "SLUMP" الخرسانة *
[Bوفق الكود البريطانيart 102 BS 1881][/B]
*[Iلعام 1983 والمعدل في 1987][/I]*​
*2- تعاريف: *
[SIZE="4"تستخدم في هذا الجزء من الكود البريطاني نفس التعاريف المستخدمة في:
BS 5328, BS 1881 PART 101, و BS 5497 PART 1 
][/SIZE][/COLOR]

[COLOR="blue"]*-3- الأدوات:*
[B	3.1- القالب "MOULD": قالب مصنع من معدن "لا يتأثر بمعجونة الاسمنت" ولا تقل سماكته عن 1.5 مم. يجب أن يكون ناعما من الداخل ولا يحوي أية نتوءات والبروزات والانبعاجات, وهو على شكل جزء من مخروط له أبعاد داخلية كما يلي: 
قطر القاعدة = 200 مم. +- 2مم.
قطر القمة = 100 مم. +-2 مم.
ارتفاع = 300 مم. +- 2مم.
القاعدة والقمة مفتوحتين ومتوازيتين ويشكلان زاوية قائمة مع محور المخروط, ويجب أن يكون للقالب مسكتين على ارتفاع ثلثي المخروط وقطع للقاعدة تمكنه من البقاء متوازنا. ويمكن القبول بقالب مثبت على صفيحة قاعدية في حال كان بالامكان تحريرها دون تحريك القالب.
3.2- مغرفة "SCOOP" عرض 100 مم.
3.3- صينية العينات "SAMPLING TRAY": قياسها 1.2م X 1.2م عمق 50 مم. (تم تعديل القياس في سنة 1989 الى 0.9م. X 0.9م. X 50مم. ) مصنوعة من معدن غير قابل للتآكل سماكته لا تقل عن 1.6 مم. 
3.4- مجرفة مربعة الفم "SQUAR MOUTHED SHOVEL" قياس 2 حسب BS 3388
3.5- قضيب دك "Tamping Rod" مصنوع من قضيب معدني مستقيم دائري المقطع قطر 16مم. +- 1مم. وطوله 600مم. +- 5مم. بنهايتين على شكل نصف كرة.
3.6- مسطرة "RULE" مدرجة من 0مم. وحتى 300مم. بفاصل 5مم. بحيث تكون نقطة الصفر في احد نهايتي المسطرة.
3.7- قمع "FUNNEL" (اختياري) وهو مصنوع من (مادة كتيمة) معدن لا يتأثر بمعجون الاسمنت. يجب أن يحوي القمع على جزئي مخروطين متطابقي المحور لهما قطر مشترك 100مم. والنهايات لها قطر أكبر, أحدهما يعمل كقمع تعبئة والآخر كطوق ليمكن القمع من التواجد على الوجه الخارجي للقالب.
][/B]

*- 4- أخذ العينات:*
*4.1 – الطريقة العامة: يتم الحصول على عينة الخرسانة الطرية بالطريقة المشروحة في BS 1881 part 101 ( أو PART 125 ) ويتم البدأ بتحديد الهبوط بأسرع وقت بعد أخذ العينة.
4.2 – طريقة بديلة: في حال نقل الكونكريت بسيارة خلاطة "mixing or agitating truck" يمكن قياس الهبوط باستعمال عينة مأخوذة من أول تفريغ للسيارة. وفي هذه الحالة تؤخذ العينة بعد السماح بتفريغ حوالي 0.3 م3 من الخرسانة, من ستة مغارف نظامية تجمع من الخرسانة المتدفقة في صندوق مناسب. يعاد خلط العينة على وجه غير نفوذ وتقسم الى جزئين يختبر كل منهما على الهبوط.
*

*5	-5- تحضير العينة للاختبار: *
*فرغ العينة من الصندوق على صينية العينات. وتأكد من عدم بقاء أكثر من طبقة رقيقة من المورتر الاسمنتي ملتصقة بلصناديق, امزج العينات بشكل جيد باستعمال المجرفة لتشكيل مخروط "CONE" على صينية أخذ العينات وقلبها بالمجرفة لتشكيل مخروط آخر, يجب اتمام هذه العملية ثلاثة مرات, عند تشكيل المخاريط فرغ كل جرفة كاملة على راس المخروط بحيث يتم توزيع الجزء المنزلق على الجوانب بالتساوي قدر الامكان وبحيث لا يتم ازاحة مركز المخروط, افرد المخروط الثالث بالادخال المتكرر للمجرفة شاقوليا من رأس المخروط وارفع المجرفة خالية من الخرسانة بعد كل ادخال.
تحذير: عند مزج الاسمنت بالماء تتحرر القلويات, كن حذرا وتجنب دخول الاسمنت الجاف للعيون والفم والأنف اثناء مزج الخرسانة. تجنب ملامسة الجلد للامنت الرطب أو الخرسانة بارتداء ملابس حماية مناسبة, في حال دخول اسمنت أو خرسانة للعين يجب غسلها فورا وطردها بماء نظيف واطلب الخدمة الطبية دون تأخير, اغسل الخرسانة الرطبة عن الجلد فورا.*

*6	–6- الاجراءات:*
*تأكد أن السطح الداخلي للقالب نظيف ورطب ولكنه خال من الرطوبة الزائدة قبل بدأ الاختبار, ضع القالب على سطح أفقي ناعم وصلب غير نفوذ حر من الاهتزاز او الصدمات. اضغط القالب بقوة على السطح السفلي بواسطة القمع "في حال استعماله" بوضعيته في الأعلى بينما يتم ملئ القالب بثلاثة طبقات كل منها تقريبا ثلث ارتفاعه بعد دكها. دك كل طبقة بـ 25 دكة باستخدام قضيب الدك بحيث يتم توزيع الضربات بانتظام على مدى مقطع الطبقة , دك كل طبقة حتى كامل سماكتها مع التأكد أن قضيب الدك لا يصدم السطح السفلي بقوة عند دك الطبقة الأولى وانه فقط يخترق الطبقتين الثانية والعلوية الى الطبقة التي تدنوهما, كوم الخرسانة فوق القالب مباشرة قبل دك الطبقة العلوية, واذا لزم الأمر اضف بعض الخرسانة للحفاظ على الكومة أعلى من قمة القالب طيلة مدة الدك. بعد انهاء دك الطبقة العلوية يزال القمع ويسوى سطح الخرسانة مع منسوب قمة القالب بواسطة قضيب الدك بحركتي القص واللف. مع ابقاء القالب مكانه يتم تنظيف السطح السفلي من أي خرسانة تساقطت عليه أو تسربت من الطرف السفلي للقالب. انزع القالب عن الخرسانة برفعه للأعلى شاقوليا ببطئ وعناية خلال 5 الى 10 ثواني بشكل ينقل الحد الأدنى الممكن من الحركة الأفقية أو الفتل, العملية برمتها من البدء بالتعبئة الى ازالة القالب يجب أن تتم دون اي عائق ويجب أن تنهى خلال 150 ثانية. ومباشرة بعد ازالة القالب يتم قياس الهبوط لأقرب 5مم. باستعمال المسطرة لتحديد الفرق بين ارتفاع القالب وأعلى نقطة من العينة التي يجري اختبارها
ملاحظة 1: بعض الدلالات على تماسك الخرسانة ومدى قابليتها للتشغيل يمكن الحصول عليها بعد قياس الهبوط اذا تم دمك الوجه الجانبي للخرسانة بلطف بواسطة قضيب الدمك, الخرسانة المتدرجة بشكل جيد والتي لها هبوط مقبول سيزيد هبوطها قليلا بالتدريج, بينما الخرسانة السيئة التدريج غالبا ستسقط جانبا
ملاحظة 2: تتغير قابلية الخرسانة للتشغيل مع الزمن نتيجة اماهة الاسمنت وربما بسبب فقدان بعض الماء. لذلك يجب اجراء الاختبار على عينات مختلفة ومتعددة بتباعد زمني ثابت بعد الخلط في حال الرغبة بالحصول على نتائج قابلة للمقارنة بشكل دقيق.
*

*7	– 7- استخراج النتائج:*
*7.1	– عموميات: تعتبر التجربة صحيحة "VALID" فقط في حال انتجت هبوط حقيقي, والهبوط الحقيقي هو اللذي تبقى فيه الخرسانة سليمة ومتناظرة كما هو مبين في الشكل 1a , في حال تعرضت العينة للقص كما هو مبين في الشكل 1b أو انهارت كما هو في الشكل 1c , يجب أخذ عينة جديدة واعادة كل خطوات التجربة. 
7.2	الدقة: معطيات الدقة موجودة في الجدول رقم 1 وينطبق هذا على قياسات هبوط أجريت على خرسانة أخذت من نفس العينة وعند الحصول على نتيجة كل تجربة من قياس هبوط واحد.
القيم التي تستعمل عند الحصول على نتيجة الاختبار كوسطي لعدة قياسات تعطى في الجدول رقم 2. *​



*8	8- التقرير: *
*8.1	عموميات: يجب أن يؤكد التقرير أن التجربة تمت وفق هذا الكود وهذا الجزء منه "BS 1881 PART 102" ويجب أن ينص التقرير فيما اذا كانت شهادة ضمانة أخذ العينات موجودة أم لا, وفي حال وجودها يجب ارفاق نسخة عنها.
8.2	العلومات الواجب تضمينها بالتقرير: 
8.2.1	المعلومات الاجبارية: المعلومات التالية يجب أن تكون مشمولة في التقرير
أ‌- وقت وتاريخ اتمام التجربة, ومكان وطريقة أخذ العينة ورقمها.
ب‌-	زمان ومكان التجربة
ت‌-	الزمن بين أخذ العينة وبدأ التجربة
ث‌-	نوع الهبوط: حقيقي أو قصي أو انهيار
ج‌-	قياس الهبوط الحقيقي
ح‌-	اسم الشخص اللذي قام بالتجربة
8.2.2	معلومات اختيارية في حال طلبت:
أ‌-	اسم المشروع ومكان استخدام الخرسانة
ب‌-	اسم مزود الخرسانة ومصدرها
ت‌-	زمن وتاريخ انتاج الخرسانة أو تسليمها في الموقع
ث‌-	مواصفات خلطة الخرسانة "مثل مقاومتها المميزة"
*​


----------



## حسان2 (23 يناير 2011)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
تجدون في المرفقات ملف word يحوي المشاركة السابقة "bs 1881 part 102, 1983"


----------



## حسان2 (24 يناير 2011)

*Bs 1881 part 103, 1983*

*ثالثا: طرق تحديد عامل الاكتناز "COMPACTING FACTOR" *
*وفق الكود البريطانيart 103 BS 1881*​
*2- تعاريف: *
*تستخدم في هذا الجزء من الكود البريطاني نفس التعاريف المستخدمة في:
BS 5328, BS 1881 PART 101
*

* 3- الأدوات:*
*3.1- جهاز عامل الاكتناز "Compacting factor apparatus
":
*
*وهو مؤلف من وعائين مخروطيين مثبتين فوق اسطوانة, أبعاده الأساساية مبينة في الجدول 1 والشكل 1 . الوعاء والاسطوانة يجب أن يكونا مصنعين بشكل صلب من معدن لا يتأثر بمعجونة الاسمنت, وأن تكون الأوجه الداخلية ناعمة وخالية من النتوءات والانبعاجات, ويجب أن تكون حافة الاسطوانة مصنعة على سطح مستوي ويشكل زاوية قائمة مع محورها. الطرف السفلي للوعاء له بوابات هروب محكمة القياس ولها مفصلات مصنوعة من صفيحة معدنية صلبة وغير قابلة للتآكل, سماكتها 3مم. ولهذه البوابات مسكات تحرير سريع تسمح لهم بالدوران بسرعة الى وضعية حيث تتلقفها مسكات تثبيت تبقيهم في منئى عن الخرسانة المتساقطة من أسفل الوعاء. يجب أن يكون الاطار اللذي يتم تثبيت الوعاء والاسطوانة عليه صلبا ومحكما بحيث يبقيهم بثبات بوضعيتهم النسبية المبينة في الجدول 1 ويجب أن تكون الاسطوانة قابلة للنزع من الاطار بسهولة.*

*3.2- السدادة المعدنية "Steel float
":
*
*سدادتين معدنيتين *

*3.3- مغرفة "scoop":*
*كما هي موصوفة في BS 1881 Part 101, 3.1*

*3.4- صينية العينات "SAMPLING TRAY":*
*": قياسها 1.2م X 1.2م عمق 50 مم. (تم تعديل القياس في سنة 1989 الى 0.9م. X 0.9م. X 50مم. ) مصنوعة من معدن غير قابل للتآكل سماكته لا تقل عن 1.6 مم. *

*3.5- مجرفة مربعة الفم "SQUAR MOUTHED SHOVEL":*
*قياس 2 حسب BS 3388
3.6- قضيب دك "Tamping Rod": مصنوع من قضيب معدني مستقيم دائري المقطع قطر 16مم. +- 1مم. وطوله 600مم. +- 5مم. بنهايتين على شكل نصف كرة.
*

*3.7- مقاييس أو موازين "Scales or balances":*
*قابلة لوزن حتى 25 كغ. بدقة 10غ. أو أفضل .*

*3.8- قضيب رص "compacting bar" أو مطرقة أو طاولة رجاجة " vibrating hummer or table"*
*يصنع قضيب الرص من قضيب معدني يزن 1.8 كغ. بطول 380 مم. وله وجه مبسط بمساحة 25 مم2 . أو مطرقة أو طاولة رجاجة *​








*4- أخذ العينات:*
*يتم الحصول على عينة الخرسانة الطرية بالطريقة المشروحة في BS 1881 part 101 ويتم البدأ بتحديد عامل الاكتناز بأسرع وقت ممكن بعد أخذ العينة.*

*5	- تحضير العينة للاختبار: *
*فرغ العينة من الصندوق على صينية العينات. وتأكد من عدم بقاء أكثر من طبقة رقيقة من المورتر الاسمنتي ملتصقة بلصناديق, امزج العينات بشكل جيد باستعمال المجرفة لتشكيل مخروط "CONE" على صينية أخذ العينات وقلبها بالمجرفة لتشكيل مخروط آخر, يجب اتمام هذه العملية ثلاثة مرات, عند تشكيل المخاريط فرغ كل جرفة كاملة على راس المخروط بحيث يتم توزيع الجزء المنزلق على الجوانب بالتساوي قدر الامكان وبحيث لا يتم ازاحة مركز المخروط, افرد المخروط الثالث بالادخال المتكرر للمجرفة شاقوليا من رأس المخروط وارفع المجرفة خالية من الخرسانة بعد كل ادخال.*

*6	– الاجراءات:*
*6.1 الطريقة:*
*تأكد أن السطح الداخلي للوعاء والاسطوانة ناعم ونظيف ورطب ولكنه خال من الرطوبة الزائدة قبل بدأ الاختبار, ضع الاطار "frame" في وضع يكون فيه حرا من أي اهتزاز أو صدمة وبوضعية تجعله متوازنا بالنسبة لمحاور الوعائين والاسطوانة التي تقع جميعها على خط شاقولي واحد, أغلق بوابتي الهروب وضع السدادتين على الاسطوانة بحيث تغطيها من الأعلى. ضع عينة الخرسانة بهدوء في الوعاء العلوي باستعمال المغرفة حتى يمتلئ لمنسوب حافته, افتح البوابة العلوية بحيث تتساقط الخرسانة في الوعاء السفلي. ومباشرة بعد أن تستقر الخرسانة انزع السدادة من أعلى الاسطوانة وافتح بوابة الوعاء السفلي للسماح للخرسانة بالسقوط في الاسطوانة. بعض الخلطات تميل الى البقاء في أحد الوعائين أو كليهما. اذا حصل هذا ساعد الخرسانة على السقوط بدفع قضيب الدمك برفق في الخرسانة بدءا من الأعلى وباتجاه الأسفل بحيث يخرج قضيب الدكمك من النهاية السفلية. اذا لم يؤدي ذلك لازاحة الخرسانة ارفع القضيب وأعد العملية حتى تتساقط الخرسانة عبر الوعاء واحصي عدد المرات التي تم فيها دفع القضيب في الخرسانة. اذا أن هذا يعطي مؤشر على تماسك الخرسانة. اقطع الخرسانة الزائدة والمتبقية فوق المنسوب العلوي للاسطوانة بمسك سدادة في كل يد بحيث يكون مستوى طرفها افقيا وتحريكهما بآن واحد من الطرفين عبر الطرف العلوي للاسطوانة وابقائهما بنفس الوقت مضغوطتين على الطرف العلوي للاسطوانة. امسح ونظف الوجه الخارجي للاسطوانة.
قم بوزن الخرسانة المضغوطة جزئيا في الاسطوانة وسجل كتلتها لأقرب 10 غ. بحيث يتم هذا الوزن خلال 150 ثانية من بدأ التجربة.
فرغ الخرسانة المضغوطة جزئيا من الاسطوانة وأعد املاءها بالخرسانة من نفس العينة بطريقة تضمن ازالة أكثر ما يمكن من الهواء المحبوس (دون التقليل بشكل كبير من الهواء المطرود, في حال وجوده) وبحيث تعطي تراص كامل دون التعرض لانفصال الحبيبات أو عزل المواد الناعمة فيه. ولهذا الغرض وباستعمال المغرفة ضع الخرسانة في الاسطوانة على ستة طبقات متساوية بالعمق تقريبا ودك كل طبقة باستخدام قضيب الدمك أو الرجاج بالطريقة الموصوفة أدناه في الفقرات 6.2 و 6.3, بعد انهاء دمك الطبقة العلوية قم بتنعيمها على مستوى الحد الأعلى للاسطوانة باستعمال السدادات, وامسح ونظف الوجه الخارجي للاسطوانة, زن الاسطوانة ومحتوياتها لأقرب 10غ. واحسب كتلة الخرسانة بطرح كتلة الاسطوانة الفارغة وسجل النتيجة لأقرب 10غ.
*
*6.2 الرص بقضيب الدمك:*
*عند رص كل طبقة بقضيب الدمك, وزع ضربات القضيب بشكل منتظم على مساحة مقطع الاسطوانة وتأكد أن قضيب الدمك لا يخترق كثيرا أي طبقة سابقة ولا يشكل ضغطا كبيرا على قاع الاسطوانة عند رص أول طبقة. عدد مرات الضرب للحصول على رص كامل لكل طبقة يعتمد على تماسك وكثافة الخرسانة ولكنه لن يحتاج بأي حال أكثر من عدد قليل زيادة عن 30 ضربة لكل طبقة, سجل عدد الضربات.*
*6.3 الرص بالرجاج:*
*عند رص كل طبقة بالمطرقة الرجاجة أو الطاولة الرجاجة استعمل الرج بالحد الأدنى اللازم للحصول على رص كامل للخرسانة, الرج الزائد يسبب انفصال الحبيبات الزائد وطرد المواد الناعمة, تعتمد مدة الرج اللازمة على درجة تشغيل الخرسانة ودرجة فعالية الرجاج, يجب ايقاف الرج مباشرة عند تحول سطح الخرسانة لسطح ناعم نسبيا وله مظهر زجاجي, سجل مدة الرج.
ملاحظة 1: درجة تشغيل خلطة الخرسانة تتغير مع الزمن بسبب اماهة الاسمنت وربما فقد الرطوبة , لذلك يجب اجراء التجارب على عينات مختلفة بفاصل زمني محدد بعد الخلط في حال كانت المقارنة مطلوبة 
*

*7	– الحسابات واستخراج النتائج:*
*احسب عامل الاكتناز من العلاقة:
عامل الاكتناز "compacting factor" = m_p/m_f 
حيث mp هي كتلة الخرسانة المرصوصة جزئيا بالغرام و mf هي كتلة الخرسانة كاملة الرص بالغرام.
اعرض النتيجة بخانتين بعد الفاصلة.
compacting facto
*

*8	التقرير:*
*8.1	عموميات: *
*يجب أن يؤكد التقرير بأن عامل الاكتناز قد تم تحديده وفقا لهذا الجزء من الكود البريطاني. ويجب أن ينص التقرير فيما اذا كانت شهادة الضمان للعينة موجودة أم لا, وفي حال وجودها يجب ارفاق نسخة عنها
8.1.1	المعلومات الاجبارية: المعلومات التالية يجب أن تكون مشمولة في التقرير
أ‌-	وقت وتاريخ ومكان أخذ العينة ورقمها.
ب‌-	زمان ومكان التجربة
ت‌-	نوعية الأدوات او التجهيزات "انظر الجدول 1"
ث‌-	عدد المرات التي تم فيها دك الخرسانة خلال وجودها في كل وعاء
ج‌-	عامل الاكتناز
ح‌-	طريقة الرص (يدوي أو بالرج) وتشمل نوع الأدوات المستعملة وعدد ضربات قضيب الدمك أو مدة الرج.
خ‌-	اسم الشخص اللذي قام بالتجربة
*
*8.1.2	معلومات اختيارية في حال طلبت: يجب أن يشمل التقرير المعلومات التالية:
أ‌-	اسم المشروع ومكان استخدام الخرسانة
ب‌-	اسم مزود الخرسانة ومصدرها
ت‌-	زمن وتاريخ انتاج الخرسانة أو تسليمها في الموقع
ث‌-	مواصفات خلطة الخرسانة "مثل مقاومتها المميزة"
*​


----------



## حسان2 (24 يناير 2011)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
تجدون في المرفقات ملف word للمشاركة الأخيرة


----------



## Abo Fares (27 يناير 2011)

موضوع فائق الأهمية، جزاك الله كل خير أستاذنا العزيز..

جاري الاطلاع.. 

.................

بعد الاستسماح من أستاذنا المهندس حسان، أرجو من الأخوة القراء الأكارم - مشكورين - ترك عبارات الشكر والامتنان الآن حتى يبقى الموضوع متسلسلاً مكتملاً في صفحاته الأولى دون أن يقاطعه أي مشاركة جانبية......... وأرجو من الأخوة المشرفين حذف هذه المشاركات الجانبية.. 

بالمشرمحي، يمكنكم وضع عبارات الشكر في تقييم إيجابي لصاحب الموضوع، مع ترك الموضوع للمشاركات الفعالة  

تحياتي..


----------



## anass81 (27 يناير 2011)

أبو الحلول قال:


> موضوع فائق الأهمية، جزاك الله كل خير أستاذنا العزيز..
> 
> جاري الاطلاع..
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

اهلين بالزميل ابو الحلول , من زمان يا رجل :73:

قمت بحذف حوالي 14 مشاركة منذ بداية الموضوع , وسوف اتابع في ذلك بإذن الله مع تتالي مشاركات المهندس حسان

أرجو من الزملاء الكرام الابتعاد عبارات الشكر ووضع مشاركات ذات طابع نقاشي او استفساري حتى تتحقق الفائدة المرجوة من الموضوع


----------



## حسان2 (29 يناير 2011)

*Bs 1881 part 104, 1983*

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
لا بد لي في البداية أن اشكركم جميعا على الكلمات اللطيفة, وأتمنى, كما جاء في مشاركة الأخ أبو الحلول, الاكتفاء بدعواتكم في القلب حتى يظل الموضوع متسلسلا ولسهولة الرجوع اليه لأي منكم
أما بخصوص بعض التساؤلات التي يريد البعض طرحها, فان معظمها ان لم يكن كلها سترد الاجابة عليه في احد أجزاء هذا الكود اللذي سيتتابع تعريبه , وربما من الأفضل طرح أي أسئلة أو نقاشات مرغوبة تتعلق بالجزء أو الأجزاء التي تم تقديمها وتأجيل الأسئلة الأخرى لحين ورود ما يتعلق بها في الأجزاء القادمة, واذا كان أحد الأخوات والأخوة في عجلة من أمره في الحصول على جواب لبعض التساؤلات أقترح عليه طرحه في مشاركة مستقلة وباذن الله سأشارك وغيري من الأخوات والأخوة الراغبين ولهم خبرة في هذا المجال في الرد عليه. 
مع فائق التقدير والاحترام للجميع

*بالنسبة لهذا الجزء من الكود لم أجد كلمة عربية تناسب اسم التجربة في الانجليزية فأبقيت الكلمة الانجليزية كما هي, فأرجو ممن يجد الكلمة العربية المناسبة اقتراحها للتصحيح جزاه الله خيرا
*

*رابعا: طرق تحديد زمن الـ "V ebe time" 
وفق الكود البريطانيart 104 BS 1881
لعام 1983 
*

1-	الهدف من هذا الكود: 
*يصف هذا الجزء من الكود البريطاني طريقة تحديد زمن الـ V ebe time للخرسانة ذات تشغيلية منخفضة جدا الى منخفضة " very low to low workability". تطبق هذه الطريقة على الخرسانة العادية والخرسانة الحاوية على فراغات هوائية المصنوعة من حصويات خفيفة, عادية, أو ثقيلة لها قياس اسمي لا يتعدى 40 مم. ولكن ليس لخرسانة مشبعة بالفقاعات الهوائية, أو الخرسانة التي لا يمكن رصها بالرج وحده.*

*- تعاريف: *
*تستخدم في هذا الجزء من الكود البريطاني نفس التعاريف المستخدمة في:
BS 5328, BS 1851 PART 101, 
*

* 3- الأدوات:*
*3.1- "CONSISTOMETER":*
*ويشمل حاوية, وقالب, وقرص شفاف وطاولة رجاجة. وهو بأبعاده مبين في الشكل رقم 1. الحاوية A مصنوعة من معدن لا يتأثر مباشرة بعجينة الاسمنت. وله شكل اسطواني سماكة جدرانه 3 مم. وقاعدته 7.5 مم. وللحاوية نصف قطر داخلي 240 +- 5 مم. وارتفاع 200 مم. ويجب أن يكون كتيما للمياه وله صلابة كافية للحفاظ على شكله خلال الاستعمال الخشن. ويجب أن يزود بمسكات وحمالات تجعله قابلا للتعليق على قمة طاولة الرج (G) بواسطة عزقات (H). القالب (B) يجب أن يكون صلبا ومصنوع من معدن لا تتأثر مباشرة بمعجون الاسمنت وليست أرق من 1.5 مم. ويجب أن يكون القالب من الداخل ناعما وخال من النتوءات والانبعاجات. شكله جزء مفرغ من مخروط, وأبعاده الداخلية كما يلي:
- قطر قاعدته:	200+- 2 مم.
- قطر القمة:	100+- 2 مم.
- ارتفاعه:	300+- 2 مم.
قاعدته وقمته يجب أن تكون مفتوحة ومتوازية مع بعضها وتشكل زاوية قائمة مع محور المخروط, ويزود القالب بمسكتين على بعد 250 مم. من القاعدة. 
الاسطوانة الشفافة (C) يجب أن تكونأفقية ومتصلة بنهاية قضيب (J) واللذي بنزلق شاقوليا خلال أنبوب توجيه (E) محمول على ذراع دوار (N), وأنبوب التوجيه هذا (E) مزود ببرغي (Q) ليصبح ممكنا تثبيت القضيب (J) في موضعه, الذراع الدوار (N) يحمل قمع (D) قاعدته على سطح القالب (B) ومتموحورة مع الحاوية (A). الذراع الدوار (N) متوضع على حامل (M) ويمكن تثبيته في مكانه بواسطة برغي تثبيت (F) في الوضع المناسب, محور القضيب (J) والقمع (D) يجب أن تكون متوافقة مع محور الحاوية. للاسطوانة الشفافة قطر 230 +- 2 مم. وسماكتها 10 +- 2 مم. ويوجد مباشرة فوق الاسطوانة وزن (P) بحيث أن المجموعة المتحركة التي تشمل القضيب والاسطوانة والوزن تزن كلها 2750 +- 50 غ. ويزود القضيب بمسطرة للتمكن من تسجيل هبوط الخرسانة.
الطاولة الرجاجة (G) طولها 380 مم. وعرضها 260 مم. ومستندة على أربعة قطع مطاطية ماصة للصدمات. وحدة الرج (L) محمولة على قاعدة (K) ترتكز على ثلاثة أرجل مطاطية, يجب أن تثبت بأمان تحتها. يعمل الرجاج بتردد 50 هيرتز, السعة الشاقولية للطاولة مع الجاوية الفارغة المتصلة بها تقريبا +-35 مم. من الوضع الوسطي 
*

*3.2- المغرفة " scoop ":*
*حوالي 700 مم. عرض*

*3.3- صينية العينات "SAMPLING TRAY":*
*قياسها 1.2م X 1.2م عمق 50 مم. (تم تعديل القياس في سنة 1989 الى 0.9م. X 0.9م. X 50مم. ) مصنوعة من معدن غير قابل للتآكل سماكته لا تقل عن 1.6 مم.*

*3.4- مجرفة مربعة الفم "SQUAR MOUTHED SHOVEL":*
*قياس 2 حسب BS 3388*

*3.5- قضيب دك "Tamping Rod":*
*مصنوع من قضيب معدني مستقيم دائري المقطع قطر 16مم. +- 1مم. وطوله 600مم. +- 5مم. بنهايتين على شكل نصف كرة.*

*3.6- ساعة مراقبة "Stop Watch": بدقة 0.5 ثانية .*​



*4 - أخذ العينات:*
*يتم الحصول على عينة الخرسانة الطرية بالطريقة المشروحة في BS 1881 part 101 ويتم البدأ بتحديد زمن الـ Vebe بأسرع وقت ممكن بعد أخذ العينة.*

*5	- تحضير العينة للاختبار: *
*فرغ العينة من الصندوق على صينية العينات. وتأكد من عدم بقاء أكثر من طبقة رقيقة من المورتر الاسمنتي ملتصقة بلصناديق, امزج العينة بشكل جيد باستعمال المجرفة لتشكيل مخروط "CONE" على صينية أخذ العينات وقلبها بالمجرفة لتشكيل مخروط آخر, يجب اتمام هذه العملية ثلاثة مرات, عند تشكيل المخاريط فرغ كل جرفة كاملة على راس المخروط بحيث يتم توزيع الجزء المنزلق على الجوانب بالتساوي قدر الامكان وبحيث لا يتم ازاحة مركز المخروط, افرد المخروط الثالث بالادخال المتكرر للمجرفة شاقوليا من رأس المخروط وارفع المجرفة خالية من الخرسانة بعد كل ادخال.*

*6	– الاجراءات: *
*ضع طاولة الرج (G) على سطح صلب وأفقي وغير خاضع لأي صدمات أو رج خارجي, وثبت الحاوية (A) التي يجب أن تكون نظيفة على الطاولة (G) بواسطة العزقتين (H), ضع القالب (B) اللذي يجب أن يكون وجهه الداخلي نظيفا ورطبا ولكنه خال من الرطوبة الزائدة, بشكل متمحور مع الحاوية (A) وأنزل القمع (D) على القالب. شد البرغي (F) بحيث يكون القالب (B) على تماس مع قاعدة الحاوية (A).
املأ القالب (B) بالخرسانة على ثلاثة طبقات كل منها تشكل ثلث ارتفاع القالب بعد دمكها. دك كل طبقة بـ 25 ضربة بقضيب الدمك. بحيث تتوزع الضربات بشكل منتظم على سطح مقطع الطبقة. دك كل طبقة حتى كامل عمقها, وتأكد أن قضيب الدمك لا يخترق كثيرا أي طبقة سابقة ولا يشكل ضغطا كبيرا على قاع الحاوية عند رص أول طبقة. وأنه فقط يخترق الطبقة العلوية والثانية الى الطبقة التي تدنوهما مباشرة, اعمل كومة من الخرسانة فوق الطبقة العلوية قبل البدأ بدك هذه الطبقة, واذا لزم الأمر أضف بعض الخرسانة فوق السطح العلوي للقالب خلال عملية الدمك. وبعد اتمام عملية الدمك حل البرغي (F), ارفع ودور القمع (D) بزاوية 90 درجة وشد البرغي (F) ثانية امسح سطح الخرسانة من أعلى القالب بحركتي قص ودوران لقضيب الدمك, عند مسح الخرسانة لا تسمح للقالب (B) بالارتفاع أو للخرسانة بالسقوط في الحاوية (A).
انزع القالب (B) من الخرسانة برفعه شاقوليا بحرص وبطء خلال 5 ثواني الى 10 ثواني بطريقة تولد الحد الأدنى الممكن من الحركة الجانبية أو الدورانية للخرسانة. وبعد نزع القالب حل البرغي (F) وهز القرص الشفاف (C) فوق الحاوية, وأعد شد البرغي (F) وأنزل القرص حتى يلامس أعلى نقطة من الخرسانة الهابطة.
اذا تعرضت الخرسانة للقص كما في الشكل 2(b) أو انهارت كما في الشكل 2(c), أو هبطت لدرجة أنها لامست جدار الحاوية (A) يجب السماح للقرص (C) ليستقر فوق الخرسانة الهابطة بحيث يكون البرغي (Q) محلولا.
اذا لم تهبط الخرسانة لتلامس جدار الحاوية (A) وحصلنا على هبوط حقيقي كما في الشكل 2(a). شد البرغي (Q) عندما يلامس القرص (C) أعلى نقطة في الخرسانة مباشرة دون أن يخلخلها. اقرأ الهبوط على المستطرة (J) ثم حرر البرغي (Q) للسماح للقرص (C) بالاستقرار فوق الخرسانة. وفي نفس الوقت ابدا الرج وساعة الضبط وراقب اعادة تشكل الخرسانة عبر الاسطوانة الشفافة, أوقف الساعة مباشرة عندما يصبح الوجه السفلي للاسطوانة الشفافة مغطا بشكل كامل بالملاط الاسمنتي وسجل الزمن المشتغرق. يجب اتمام العملية خلال 5 دقائق من بدأ ملئ القالب (B). 
ملاحظة 1: درجة تشغيل خلطة الخرسانة تتغير مع الزمن بسبب اماهة الاسمنت وربما فقد الرطوبة , لذلك يجب اجراء التجارب على عينات مختلفة بفاصل زمني محدد بعد الخلط في حال كانت المقارنة مطلوبة
*​



*7	– استخراج النتائج:*
*سجل زمن الـ Vebe "Vebe time" الموجود على ساعة الضبط لأقرب ثانية.*

*8	التقرير:*
*8.1	عموميات:*
*يجب أن يؤكد التقرير بأن زمن الـ Vebe "Vebe time" قد تم تحديده وفقا لهذا الجزء من الكود البريطاني. ويجب أن ينص التقرير فيما اذا كانت شهادة الضمان للعينة موجودة أم لا, وفي حال وجودها يجب ارفاق نسخة عنها*

*8.2	المعلومات التي يجب أن يتضمنها التقرير:*

*8.2.1	المعلومات الاجبارية: *
*أ‌-	وقت وتاريخ ومكان أخذ العينة ورقمها.
ب‌-	زمان ومكان التجربة
ت‌-	شكل الهبوط "حقيقي أو قصي أو انهيار" (true, shear, or collapse) أو على تماس مع جدار الحاوية.
ث‌-	الهبوط, فيما اذا كان الهبوط المقاس حقيقيا "True" والخرسانة لن تكن على تماس مع جدار الحاوية
ج‌-	زمن الـ Vebe "Vebe time".
ح‌-	اسم الشخص اللذي قام بالتجربة.
*

*8.2.2	معلومات اختيارية في حال طلبت: *
*يجب أن يشمل التقرير المعلومات التالية:
أ‌-	اسم المشروع ومكان استخدام الخرسانة
ب‌-	اسم مزود الخرسانة ومصدرها
ت‌-	زمن وتاريخ انتاج الخرسانة أو تسليمها في الموقع
ث‌-	مواصفات خلطة الخرسانة "مثل مقاومتها المميزة"
*​


----------



## حسان2 (29 يناير 2011)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
تجدون في الملحقات ملف word للمشاركة السابقة " BS 1881 part 104"


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (29 يناير 2011)

مع الاسف سبق و ان شاركت هذا الموضوع برد لكن الغي مع ان طلبي من استاذنا الفاضل حسان كان مهم جدا وهو عن ترددات الفحوصات و اعداد النماذج الواجب اخذها من مكعبات او اسطوانات او حتى فحص الهطول وكذلك يشمل سؤالي المواد الانشائية هل هناك محددات عن ترددات الفحوصات مثلا هناك توصية في الموصفات العراقية بصب 12 مكعب لكل 60م3 او لكل وجبة عمل هناك توصية مثلا باخذ نموذج من الركام في اعمال الخرسانة لكل 150م3 وهذه الترددات مهمة فحبيت اسال هل هناك اي أشارة في الموصفات العالمية مثلا الامريكية او البريطانية عن هذه الترددات و الاعداد مع خالص تقديري


----------



## حسان2 (29 يناير 2011)

a1h1m1e1d2000 قال:


> مع الاسف سبق و ان شاركت هذا الموضوع برد لكن الغي مع ان طلبي من استاذنا الفاضل حسان كان مهم جدا وهو عن ترددات الفحوصات و اعداد النماذج الواجب اخذها من مكعبات او اسطوانات او حتى فحص الهطول وكذلك يشمل سؤالي المواد الانشائية هل هناك محددات عن ترددات الفحوصات مثلا هناك توصية في الموصفات العراقية بصب 12 مكعب لكل 60م3 او لكل وجبة عمل هناك توصية مثلا باخذ نموذج من الركام في اعمال الخرسانة لكل 150م3 وهذه الترددات مهمة فحبيت اسال هل هناك اي أشارة في الموصفات العالمية مثلا الامريكية او البريطانية عن هذه الترددات و الاعداد مع خالص تقديري



الأخ الكريم a1h1m1e1 
بالتأكيد فان الكود البريطاني اللذي نحن بصدده له اشتراطات محددة بهذا الخصوص وهي موجودة بشكل أساسي في الكود BS 5328 بأجزائه المختلفة, وسآتي الى تعريبه ان شاء الله خلال هذا الموضوع, وحيث أن نصوص الكود البريطاني الخاصة باختبارات الخرسانة كثيرة ومتشعبة فتحتاج لبعض الوقت للمرور عليها كلها, والأفضل أن نطلع عليها كجملة متكاملة فهي مترابطة ولا يمكن الأخذ ببعضها واهمال الأخرى. لذلك أرجو الصبر فبالنتيجة سنمر عليها جميعا, وأنا كما ذكرت أختلس الوقت.
واذا كنت تحتاج لبعض المعلومات المحددة بشكل سريع فيرجى تحديد طلبك لألخص لك شروط الكود البريطاني المتعلقة به
مع تحياتي


----------



## مازن ألحسن (30 يناير 2011)

سبق ان سالنا سؤال عن بعض معايير الكسر لنوع من الكربستون (قوالب الارصفة الكونكريتية) وحذفت المشاركة
اذا كانت ليس لديكم المعلومة اخبرونا بالله عليكم لايستلزم حذف المشاركة
بأبعاد (الطول 95 سم وارتفاع 25 سم) وسمك القاعدة 20 سم والسمك من الاعلى 10 سم )


----------



## حسان2 (1 فبراير 2011)

*Bs 1881 part 105, 1984-1989*

*خامسا: طرق تحديد تدفق أو جريان "Flow"الخرسانة 
وفق الكود البريطانيart 105 BS 1881 لعام1984 والمعدل عام 1989
*​
*1-	الهدف من هذا الكود:​**يصف هذا الجزء من الكود البريطاني طريقة تحديد تدفق الخرسانة "Flow" ذات التشغيلية العالية الى عالية جدا " high to very high workability". تطبق هذه الطريقة على الخرسانة العادية والخرسانة الحاوية على فراغات هوائية والتي لها تدفق 600مم. الى 660 مم. عند اختبارها بالطريقة الموصوفة في هذا الجزء من الكود البريطاني BS 1881, والمصنوعة من حصويات خفيفة, عادية, أو ثقيلة لها قياس اسمي لا يتعدى 20 مم. وهي لا تطبق على خرسانة مشبعة بالفقاعات الهوائية أو الخرسانة الخفيفة جدا "no-lines concrete" .*​
*- تعاريف: *​*تستخدم في هذا الجزء من الكود البريطاني نفس التعاريف المستخدمة في:
BS 5328, BS 1861: PART 101, 
*

*3- الأدوات:*

*3.1- طاولة التدفق أو الجريان "Flow Table":*
*تتألف من طاولة مستوية مستندة مفصليا على قاعدة صلبة, يمكن أن توضع الخرسانة فوقها بحيث يمكنها السقوط عليها من ارتفاع محدد, أبعاد طاولة الجريان الأساسية والطريقة المناسبة لبنائها مبينة في الشكل رقم 1. الوجه العلوي لطاولة الجريان يجب أن يكون من صفيحة معدنية مستوية سماكتها لا تقل عن 1.5 مم. ولا تتأثر مباشرة بمعجون الاسمنت ولا تكون عرضة للصدأ, وللوجه العلوي مساحة مسطحة 200مم. X 700 مم. واستواء بحدود 1.5 مم. كما هو محدد في BS 308: part 3 . مركز الطاولة مخطط بشكل متصالب, خطوطه متوازية مع أطرافه وتنتهي عندها, مع دائرة مركزية قطرها 200 مم. الوجه السفلي للسطح يجب أن يكون مقوا لمنع تشوهات السطح المستوي. يجب أن تزود الجهة الأمامية من السطح العلوي لطاولة الجريان بمسكة رفع كما هو مبين في الشكل رقم 1, الكتلة الاجمالية للوجه العلوي لطاولة الجريان 16 +-1 كغ.
يجب أن يمفصل الوجه العلوي لطاولة الجريان مع اطار ظاهر باستعمال مفصلات تثبت خارجيا بشكل لا يسمح بتجمع الحصويات بين المفصلات والسطح المتفصل معها, يجب أن يمتد الوجه الأمامي للاطار 120 مم. على الأقل بعد الوجه العلوي لطاولة الجريان لتشكل لوح سفلي, يجب تزويد الطاولة على كل جهة بوقافة علوية "upper stop" مثل المبين في الشكل رقم 1 بحيث يمكن رفع الجانب الأمامي السفلي فقط 40 +- 1 مم.
يجب تزويد الجانب الأمامي السفلي للوجه العلوي لطاولة الجريان بوقافتين قاسيتين وصلبتين تنقلان الحمولات الى اطار القاعدة اللذي يجب تصنيعه بحيث يتم نقل هذه الحمولات بعدئذ مباشرة الى السطح اللذي تتوضع عليه طاولة الجريان بحيث يكون هناك احتمال صغير جدا لتأرجح الوجه العلوي لطاولة الجريان عندما يسمح له بالسقوط
*

*3.2- قالب "Mould":*
*مصنوع من معدن لا يتأثر مباشرة بمعجونة الاسمنت أو عرضة للصدأ سماكته لا تقل عن 1.5 مم. وجهه الداخلي يجب أن يكون ناعما وخاليا من النتوءات والانبعاجات, شكل القالب عبارة عن جزء من مخروط مفرغ وله الأبعاد الداخلية التالية: 
- قطر قاعدته:	200+- 2 مم.
- قطر القمة:	130+- 2 مم.
- ارتفاعه:	200+- 2 مم.
قاعدته وقمته يجب أن تكون مفتوحة ومتوازية مع بعضها وتشكل زاوية قائمة مع محور المخروط, ويزود القالب برجلين معدنيتين تتوضعان عند الأسفل ومسكتين فوقهما "انظر الشكل 2".
*

*3.3- قضيب دك "Tamping Rod":*
*مصنوع من خشب قاسي مناسب له مقطع مربع ضلعه 46 +- 1 مم.وطوله لا يقل عن 200 مم. وطول اضافي 120 مم. الى 150 مم. يحول الى مقطع دائري ليشكل مسكة للقضيب "انظر الشكل رقم 3".*

*3.4- مغرفة عرضها حوالي 100 مم.*

*3.5- صينية العينات "SAMPLING TRAY":*
*قياسها 0.9م X 0.9م. عمق 50 مم. مصنوعة بشكل صلب من معدن غير ماص للسوائل وغي قابل للتأثر المباشر بمعجونة الاسمنت.*

*3.6- مجرفة مربعة الفم "SQUAR MOUTHED SHOVEL":*
*قياس 2 حسب BS 3388*

*3.7- مسطرة "Rule"*
*طولها 700مم. على الأقل ولها تقسيمات بفارق 5 مم. على كامل طولها.*

*4 - أخذ العينات:*
*يتم الحصول على عينة الخرسانة الطرية بالطريقة المشروحة في BS 1881 part 101 لأخذ العينات في الموقع أو BS 1881 part 125 في حال أخذ العينات في المخبر, ويتم البدأ بتحديد الجريان "Flow" بأسرع وقت ممكن بعد أخذ العينة.*

*5	- تحضير العينة للاختبار: *
*فرغ العينة من الصندوق على صينية العينات. وتأكد من عدم بقاء أكثر من طبقة رقيقة من المورتر الاسمنتي ملتصقة بلصناديق, امزج العينة بشكل جيد باستعمال المجرفة لتشكيل مخروط "CONE" على صينية أخذ العينات, امزج العينة جيدا باستعمال المجرفة لتقليب الخؤرسانة من خارج الصينية باتحاه وبعمل متواصل بحيث يشمل كل جوانب الصينية. *
*تحذير: عند مزج الاسمنت بالماء تتحرر القلويات, كن حذرا وتجنب دخول الاسمنت الجاف للعيون والفم والأنف اثناء مزج الخرسانة. تجنب ملامسة الجلد للامنت الرطب أو الخرسانة بارتداء ملابس حماية مناسبة, في حال دخول اسمنت أو خرسانة للعين يجب غسلها فورا وطردها بماء نظيف واطلب الخدمة الطبية دون تأخير, اغسل الخرسانة الرطبة عن الجلد فورا.*​








*6	– الاجراءات: *
*ضع طاولة الجريان على سطح مستوي صلب وأفقي وغير خاضع لأي صدمات أو رج خارجي, تأكد من أن الجزء العلوي المتمفصل من الطاولة يمكن رفعه للحدود الصحيحة لحركته ومن ثم هو حر للسقوط الى الوقافات السفلية. تأكد أن الطاولة مسنودة بحيث أنها عند سقوط الجزء العلوي منها الى الوقافات السفلية تكون امكانية تأرجحها في الحد الأدنى.
الطاولة والقالب يجب أن يكونا نظيفين ورطبين مباشرة قبل التجربة لكنهما خاليين من الرطوبة الزائدة, ضع القالب بشكل متمركز أعلى الطاولة وثبتها في مكانها بسندها بالرجلين. املأ القالب بالخرسانة على طبقتين متساويتين باستعمال المغرفة مع دك كل طبقة قليلا 10 مرات بواسطة قضيب الدمك الخشبي, أضف بعض الخرسانة اذا كان ذلك ضروريا للحفاظ على الخرسانة زائدة عن أعلى القالب حلال عملية المك النهائية. قص الخرسانة بشكل مساو للطرف العلوي للقالب ونظف المساحة الحرة للطاولة من أي خرسانة زائدة.
بعد ثلاثين ثانية من قص الخرسانة ارفع القالب ببطئ شاقوليا من المسكات لمدة من 3 الى 6 ثواني. مع محافظة المشغل على استقرار طاولة الجريان بايقافها على اللوح السفلي من جهتها الأمامية, يرفع الوجه العلوي للطاولة ببطئ بواسطة المسكات حتى تصل الى الوقافات العلوية بطريقة لا تجعل الوجه العلوي للطاولة يؤثر بقوة على الوقافات العلوية. ثم اسمح للوجه العلوي للطاولة للسقوط بشكل حر الى الوقافات السفلية, كرر هذه الدورة لاعطاء 15 سقوط, كل دورة يجب ألا تستغرق أقل من 3 ثواني ولا أكثر من 5 ثواني. بهذه الطريقة ستنتشر الخرسانة على الوجه العلوي للطاولة (الشكل 4). قس بالمسطرة القطر الكلي للخرسانة المنتشرة بالاتجاهين بشكل مواز لأطراف الطاولة, احسب المتوسط الحسابي للقطرين كقياس للجريان بالميلليمير.
*
*ملاحظة1: يمكن أيضا تدقيق الخرسانة المنتشرة لحالة فصل الجبيبات "segregation" فربما تنفصل نعجونة الاسمنت عن الحصويات لتعطي حلقة من المعجون تمتد بضعة ميليمترات خلف الحصويات الخشنة (انظر الشكل 5).
ملاحظة 2: تتغير قابلية الخرسانة للتشغيل مع الزمن نتيجة اماهة الاسمنت وربما بسبب فقدان بعض الماء. لذلك يجب اجراء الاختبار على عينات مختلفة ومتعددة بتباعد زمني ثابت بعد الخلط في حال الرغبة بالحصول على نتائج قابلة للمقارنة بشكل دقيق.
*​








*7	– عرض النتائج:*
*7.1	عموميات: "general". ادخل النص التالي بعد 7.1 :*
*7.2	الدقة: "precision" معطيات الدقة مبينة في الجدول رقم 1.*​



*ملاحظة 1: معطيات الدقة تم تحديدها كجزء من تجارب أجريت عام 1987 تم الحصول بموجبها على معطيات الدقة لعدة اختبارات موصوفة في BS 1881. قام بالتجارب 16 مشغلا وتم تصنيع الخرسانة باستعمال اسمنت بورتلاندي عادي ورمل من وادي "ثامس" وحصويات خشنة قياس 10 و 20 مم. من نفس الوادي.
ملاحظة 2: الفرق بين نتائج تجربتين من نفس العينة تمت عن طريق نفس المشغل وباستعمال نفس الأدوات خلال فاصل زمني أصغر ما يمكن التي فاقت عامل احتمال التكرار r بالمتوسط لا تزيد عن مرة من كل 20 حالة في الظروف الطبيعية والصحيحة للطريقة.
ملاحظة 3: نتائج تجارب على نفس العينة تم الحصول عليها خلال أقصر فاصل زمني ممكن بواسطة مشغلين اثنين كل منهما يستعمل أدواته الخاصة ستختلف بعامل امكانية التكاثر R بالمتوسط بما لا يزيد عن مرة من كل 20 حالة في الظروف الطبيعية والصحيحة للطريقة
ملاحظة 4: لمزيد من المعلومات عن الدقة. وتحديد الشروط الستاتيكية المستعملة مع الدقة انظر BS 5497 part 1
*

*سجل متوسط قطري الجريان بالميليمتر لأقرب 5 مم.*​


----------



## حسان2 (1 فبراير 2011)

*الأخوات والأخوة الكرام*

*قبل المضي في بقية أجزاء الكود البريطاني المتعلق باختبارات الخرسانة من المهم أن نذكر أن استعمال الملدنات الفائقة في تحضير الخلطات الخرسانية " super plasticizing mixture" لانتاج خرسانة تشغيليتها عالية جدا أدت الى الحاجة لمثل هذه الاختبارات التي وردت في الأجزاء السابقة للكود "BS 1881 part ,102,103,104,105" التي تبين أربعة طرق لتحديد مدى تشغيلية الخرسانة "workability of concrete" وهي: الهبوط "slump" و عامل الاكتناز "compacting factor" و الـ Vebe والجريان "flow". هذه الطرق مناسبة لخلطات خرسانية لها تشغيليات مختلفة "different workability" وتصنف كما في الجدول التالي:*


----------



## حسان2 (2 فبراير 2011)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
تجدون في المرفقات ملف word يحوي المشاركة الأخيرة المتعلقة بـ "BS 1881 part 105"


----------



## مظهر عباس (7 فبراير 2011)

الخرسانه اصبحت هي العمود الفقري للانشاءات وبها تقدمت وازدهرت العماره ، وعليه فأن موضوع الفحوصات المختبريه للخرسانه هي غاية في الاهميه لاننا نعرف كمهندسين مدنيين أن مكونات الخرسانه هي التي تحدد مواصفاتها اذن لابد أن تكون هنالك فحوص دقيقه لكل هذه المكونات من الرمل الى الحصى الى الحجر وحتى الماء المستعمل وهنا اريد ان اكد على أخواني المهندسين وخاصة الذين يعملون في مواقع العمل على الا هتمام بهذه الفحوصات ومطابقة نتائجها مع المواصفات القياسيه خاصة اننا نعرف انالمتعهدين اوالمقاولين يريدون ان تمشي الامور......


----------



## ايشان عمر (27 فبراير 2011)

thak you


----------



## anass81 (27 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم

جزى الله خيرا أستاذنا حسان

سوف أقوم بفك التثبيت عن الموضوع مؤقتاً إلى أن يعاود الأستاذ حسان نشاطه فيه وذلك لإتاحة الفرصة أمام تثبيت غيره


----------



## engwah (27 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا. 
جهد يستحق التقدير


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (1 مارس 2011)

نحن بأنتظارك استاذ حسان وخاصة الجزء الاهم وهو تحضير عينات فحص مقاومة الانضغاط(المكعبات) لم نصل اليه لحد الان وكذلك طرق غمر العينات بالماء وتفاصيل الغمروالملاحظات من درجة حرارة الماء وغيرها نحن بالانتظار وجزاك الله الف خير وخاصتا لان شرحك مدعم بنصوص المواصفة وليس مجرد سرد وشرح عادي


----------



## بشار شيخ موسى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهم اغفر له وانفعه بما علمته


----------



## أبو فارس (12 أكتوبر 2011)

تشكر عدد المطر


----------



## حسام طاهر توفيق (18 نوفمبر 2011)

اللهم احمي سوريا واهل سوريا


----------



## amrcivil (18 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (18 نوفمبر 2011)

_مشكور عن هذه المعلومات القيمه_


----------



## المهندس معتصم صبحي (6 ديسمبر 2011)

"اللهم اغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## المهندس معتصم صبحي (6 ديسمبر 2011)

"اللهم اغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## مهندس رواوص (6 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## معتز الدمشقي (24 يناير 2012)

أيهما أفضل تجربة ضغط الخرسانة على المكعبات أم على الاسطوانة؟
بحسب القانون (إجهاد الكسر للمكعب/0.85)=إجهاد الكسر للاسطوانة
وهذا يدل على أن الاسطوانة أكثر تعبيرا عن مقاومة الضغط من المكعب
وكذلك فإن عزم القصور الذاتي في جميع اتجاهاتها واحد بينما المكعب يختلف في القطر
لكن بعض الدكاترة يفضلون المكعب على الاسطوانة فلماذا؟


----------



## Eng.zeky (24 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## نصرالدين العوض احم (24 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووور بارك الله قيك


----------



## eng-sharif (25 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## Abu Laith (25 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل على المجهود الرائع ان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك .. الملاحظة الملفات المرفقه لا تعمل


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (25 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا الجليل.......


----------



## مهندس الغرام (25 يناير 2012)

شكرا للملاومات القيمة والله يجزيك خير وكل من يشارك فى نهضة بلادناااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس الغرام (25 يناير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elpashmohandes (28 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (14 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.zeky (14 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## wael_ask (30 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله بيك اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## بشار اسعد (31 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng Anwar8 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراًاًاًاً جزيلاً .... وفقك الله


----------



## عز العرب سودانى (3 أغسطس 2013)

many thanks


----------



## abu_nazar (4 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله بك وننتضر المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## civil.str.eng (6 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رافت المحروقى (6 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مروان البعباع (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## lolo200890 (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن الاختبارات تبع الكود الامريكي وياريت المواصفه من الكود الامريكي


----------



## ahmedhamid (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم الشرح اكثر من رائع


----------



## مهندسة ديلارا (25 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng-hosny (2 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mhmdslmon (3 أبريل 2014)

مجهود جبار وخارق فقط لو أرفقت الصور يكون تمام التمام علي كل حال بارك الله فيك وعلي والديك


----------



## engmostafay (26 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا:84:


----------



## تنوب قنوى (27 يونيو 2014)

شكرا لك وبارك الله بك وبأمثالك من الطيبين


----------



## Mohamed laith (28 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع رائع ومفيد نرجو من المهندس حسان اكمال الموضوع .


----------



## engmhd2002 (28 نوفمبر 2015)

موضوع رائع ومفيد نرجو من المهندس حسان اكمال الموضوع


----------



## احمد مناحي (2 يونيو 2016)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## تنوب قنوى (13 يونيو 2016)

موضوع مفيد جدا ... شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Mohamed laith (25 مايو 2017)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## تنوب قنوى (26 مايو 2017)

شكرا جزيلا على جهدك القيم


----------



## saeed08025 (27 مايو 2017)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abu Habib (28 مايو 2017)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نيفان (28 يونيو 2018)

اللهم اغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة​


----------

